# Newbie Alert! SETX Fly Fishing



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like you are doing great!


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

Welcome. Nice skiff and cool thread of pictures.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You can't join here. You catch too many fish and your having too much fun


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome. Where about in SETX? Bmt here.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Don’t know which is better - Those fish pics or that stash.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome .... Great pics for an intro. looking forward to see what's next. Didn;t know we had bonefish in SETX  !


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

markbrandon said:


> I fly fish in Southeast Texas primarily for Redfish and anything else that will eat. I got a fun lil microskiff from SouthDade Skiffs out of FL. This seems like a requirement in order to communicate with people on here. Heres a few fish from this past year.
> View attachment 197945
> 
> View attachment 197946
> ...


Great intro! There are no “requirements” to belong to this community! Some people have bay boats, larger than “micro” skiffs, kayaks, paddle boards, or just plain wading boots!


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

Awesome!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

solid.


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice fish!


----------



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

Welcome! i've followed you on instagram for a while, i just picked up my green south dade skiff


----------

